# refinishing help



## cofboard (Nov 12, 2009)

This is my first post since registering. We were just given a Cable-Nelson console piano that I believe has a burled walnut finish that contains one small ding and a few scratches. Looking for some tips on what to use and the best approach for touching up these defects. Thanx cofboard


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

You need to know what the existing finish is. Many are lacquer.

Regards
Jerry


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jack

You may want to job that type out....it takes a real pro.to get it just right...

=======



cofboard said:


> This is my first post since registering. We were just given a Cable-Nelson console piano that I believe has a burled walnut finish that contains one small ding and a few scratches. Looking for some tips on what to use and the best approach for touching up these defects. Thanx cofboard


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum Jack!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us. BJ nas a good point!!


----------



## cofboard (Nov 12, 2009)

I apparently got, lucky. I applied minwax dark walnut to the wear areas and that took care of the small scratches. Some dark walnut colored putty filled in the small ding good enough that it is no longer quickly visible. Thank you Jack


----------

